# I need some pros who can differentiate SAE from Flying Fox



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

I found these fish at my LFS. They told me I could return them if they are not what I am looking for. I want a SAE. If someone could tell me if it is a flying fox or a SAE I would be very grateful. The pictures aren't the greatest so I included a video also. You can actually see the fish the best in the video.

Pictures
http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Caribe13/IMG_4445.jpg

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Caribe13/IMG_4436.jpg

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Caribe13/IMG_4431-1.jpg

Movie, here you can see some things better than in the pics
http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Caribe13/?action=view&current=MVI_4455.flv


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Those are true SAEs. They have the black stripe that extends through the tail and the fins are transparent.

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/cyprinid.html


----------



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats what I thought, but they were sold as flying foxes. The person at the store said the lady who orders the fish is a pro and said they were flying foxes and put them in the flying fox tank. He said some SAE will arrive in a couple weeks so I'm curious what they will look like. I wonder if they sell false siamese as siamese and real siamese as flying fox. I anyone else can confirm that these are indeed true SAE I will feel more sure.

*Flying foxes also have a stripe that extends all the way to the end of the tail. The only info I could find is that they have a more solid, bolder stripe as opposed to a jagged stripe. These are both relative terms, unlike the difference between a real SAE and a false SAE. I have heard also that flying foxes have white tips on their fins but I don't know if this is true.


----------



## PlanTanks (Jan 15, 2008)

maybe this link will help

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/cyprinid.html

i used it a couple times cause i forget... hope it helps


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This might help.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> This might help.


Is this picture referring to the true SAE or the flying fox?


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

raul-7's pics are of SAE's

did you go to Capitol Aquarium?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

SimplyOrange said:


> raul-7's pics are of SAE's
> 
> did you go to Capitol Aquarium?


Do I didn't get a chance. I stopped by Ace Hardware in Davis(I know that sounds ghetto but its actually pretty good quality) on my way back from a flooring store. I'm going to go to Sac State Monday so I'm going to take a look then. I would have the same problem there though, since I"m not that great at spotting the difference. The tanks may not be stocked in the same way as they were when you saw them. From my video, do you have a theory on what they would be despite the limited quality and angle? If there is a better angle or something you need I can post it.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

Uncle Rico said:


> Do I didn't get a chance. I stopped by Ace Hardware in Davis(I know that sounds ghetto but its actually pretty good quality) on my way back from a flooring store. I'm going to go to Sac State Monday so I'm going to take a look then. I would have the same problem there though, since I"m not that great at spotting the difference. The tanks may not be stocked in the same way as they were when you saw them. From my video, do you have a theory on what they would be despite the limited quality and angle? If there is a better angle or something you need I can post it.


i couldnt view the vid.

i went last week (or was it this week) but find the turtle tank and right across from that are the SAE's. i looked at them and noticed they had the jagged edges.

if you go to the saltwater side there is a flying fox tank and you can compare the differences. the main difference are SAE's have jagged/serrated horizontal black bars like this ^^^^. the Flying Foxes have a smooth black line _______.

if you get some of the SAE's go for the smaller ones.

if you can go to CapAqua before 230p i'll meet up with you. i hate rush hour. im gonna check out their amanos and get some javanese rice fish.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, it looks like you were up pretty late last night when you made that post. Anyway, I sent you a pm. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

Uncle Rico said:


> Wow, it looks like you were up pretty late last night when you made that post. Anyway, I sent you a pm. Thanks for your help.


yeah thanks for pointing that out. lol.
im a night owl.
no problem. was heading there anyways.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

SAE.
I have both fish.
See number 3 in Raul's pic? The dorsal area of the true SAE is sort of smoky color, with almost a netted pattern. As if each scale is outlined in charcoal, deep grey, not black. Might be called dull brass, not yellow (at least that is the way I see it) 

Clear Fins. 

No distinct yellow stripe. 

Flying fox: Distinct yellow stripe, black dorsal area, dark fins.


----------

